

DEFCON – The Full Documentary - WestCoastJustin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ctQOmjQyYg

======
b303098
I've noticed that most of the people in this video are fat for some reason.

------
retroencabulato
I turned off after they spent five minutes talking about driving to DEFCON.
Eh.

~~~
ZenoArrow
You missed out, it's a good doc.

------
digita88
Watching it now! Thanks

